
Social media apps are 'deliberately' addictive to users - mikece
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-44640959
======
sqdbps
How is infinite scrolling not just a logical evolution of regular scrolling?
and using red for notification indicators isn't just a design convention that
was borrowed from the real world?

All these outlets reporting on social media/app/smartphone addictions should
really consider mentioning that these theories aren't supported by research
but mainly the melodramatic testimonies of former employees with messianic
complex.

------
guessmyname
I am having a hard time finding the purpose of this article.

> Social media companies are deliberately addicting users to their products
> for financial gain, Silicon Valley insiders have told the BBC's Panorama
> programme.

Wasn't this obvious years ago when social networks started?

I believe everyone _(except infants)_ is well aware of this.

------
est
just like sugar.

~~~
hilyen
Lots of things really. Everything nowadays is tweaked to get people coming
back, its an eventuality when all of the companies goals are to increase
profits.

------
csuld2012223
actually all technology is, in a way, deliberately addictive because it is
designed to make people money and not explicitly designed to create greater
well being. The story they use to sell it is that it is to improve your life
but nowadays its almost impossible to actually reject this concept. People
once lived happily without tech, but now it seems most people 'would die'
without it.

